# Advice Hymer 654 SL



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I am thinking about changing my Van for the above. It is a 2009 model on a Fiat 3 ltre. Would be pleased for any feedback before I make any decisions.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Go for it!

We just put our B654 in for part-ex with Brownhills - a 2009 model on a 3lt Fiat! and we miss it. Very happy with our new van but we do miss our B654. It was a great van, drove like a dream, had plenty of oomph on that great engine. A great layout, 25mpg. Liked it so much we called it La Bella as in the beautiful one!

So why did we sell it if we liked it so much? Well we spend more and more time in the van to'ing and fro'ing between Scotland and Barcelona (family in both places) and found we needed a bigger payload (even though the 654 was a 3850 and had a reasonable payload) and my husband decided that although the underbed storage was good he wanted a garage so now we have a B694.

Sal


----------

